# My Ratties picture thread



## Raven-Eve (Feb 25, 2008)

My lovely Ratties

My Cuddle bug Sandy





































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










cozy place to sleep?...I guess ^_^









Baby


















Yummy!!




































I caught the girls duking it out



























Easter with the girls




































The day after Easter my case of GGMR took over. I came home with two boys....Nimh, and Spencer.









Nimh



























Spencer










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























































Talk to the paw!!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Ew... galvanized steel -hiss-

But that slipper picture is precious!


----------



## Raven-Eve (Feb 25, 2008)

I made sure that the cage is comfy for them, and its plenty roomy aswell. They will only be in it till I get a new cage, which I hope it wont be to long.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Aww, so precious!


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

your rats are too precious, the easter pics are so cute!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Raven-Eve said:


> I made sure that the cage is comfy for them, and its plenty roomy aswell. They will only be in it till I get a new cage, which I hope it wont be to long.


I didn't mean to sound like I was criticizing, if that's how you took it.
Galvanized steel is my worst enemy. I had a pet rabbit who died from some type of metal poisoning thanks to that crap... D:<


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

So sweet! I love that pic of the boy-o sleeping on you, I don't think any of my girls would dare fall asleep on me... 

Are you planning on speutering anyone? I think that would be so much fun!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

What beautiful girlies and handsome boys! Are the boys brothers? They certainly love each other!
What color is Sandy? She looks alot like two of my guys, Vincent and Arthur, especially in the first two pictures.


----------



## Raven-Eve (Feb 25, 2008)

@Vixie: no worries, I just know alot pf people dislike that type of cage...you just can't beat free these days. I found a lady on craigs list giving it away((she never showed me a picture so I was not sure of its condition). I fixed it up and made it a good home for the boys for now.

@Captain: I do want to get the boys fixed, I found a vet who would do them for $130 each....not sure if thats a good price or not. The cage I have the girls in would house 6 rats well..of course I just have the four.

@Melon:Sandy had alot of fun trying to carry off the big easter Egg, Baby on the other hand was too busy trying to get into the M&Ms that I was putting in them.

@sbdirham: I got the boys at Petsmart ( I know its an evil place...but I fell in love) but yes I think they are brothers. Sandy is a tan and white hooded, they were meant to be feeders...but the lady who gave them to me rescued them from their snakes. They are such sweethearts.


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

All my boys are from petshops. Evil places? Perhaps, but somehow I just can't say no when I think of them being fed to snakes.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

haha those pics are way too cute, i wish i got plastic eggs for my babies, on easter i bought the neighbours cat an egg from the pet store (he lives with me more often than them) and i ended up sharing it between then cat and rats, i findit weird how friendly the cat is towards them they alkl snuggle up and it`s the cutest thing ever, i have to try to get a pic, the cat treats them like her babies


----------

